# Planting of Aristocrat Pear Trees



## pammoon (Jun 17, 2001)

My family was given 4 Aristrocrat Pear trees this last week as a memorial to my brother that passed away. They are the 15 gallon size and we want to know if we can plant them now or if we need to wait until the fall.


----------



## Jay Banks (Jun 18, 2001)

You may certainly plant now. Be aware of the size your trees will attain, about 35' high by 20' wide. The Aristocrat is more susceptible to fire blight. Keep them watered during droughts, mulch to the drip line and plant them correctly, you'll do fine.


----------

